# Most exotic bike transport award...Lets see em!



## eshaun (Jan 21, 2004)

Props to the man for using his car, hopefully he keeps it clean.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

eshaun said:


> Props to the man for using his car, hopefully he keeps it clean.


WTF has he/she done to the rear wing on that F40?


----------



## eshaun (Jan 21, 2004)

I believe its an F40LM in which case the carbon spec wing and many other typical track appointments were added to the standard pkg.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

nice, i'm sure the Ferrari people are trying to get a court injunction as we speak.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

006_007 said:


> WTF has he/she done to the rear wing on that F40?


 Some of the F40s are equipped with a carbon wing element.


----------



## iopturbo (Sep 3, 2004)

I am an exotic car broker so I deal with cars such as the f40(way better than the enzo POS) and am going to throw up. If you can afford that then you can afford something else to carry your bike with.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

iopturbo said:


> I am an exotic car broker so I deal with cars such as the f40(way better than the enzo POS) and am going to throw up. If you can afford that then you can afford something else to carry your bike with.


get over it, it's just a car.....


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

iopturbo said:


> I am an exotic car broker so I deal with cars such as the f40(way better than the enzo POS)


bah, the F40 is 80's-ugly tho. And its not like you can really drive either car to its fullest potential on the road.


----------



## eshaun (Jan 21, 2004)

iopturbo said:


> I am an exotic car broker so I deal with cars such as the f40(way better than the enzo POS) and am going to throw up. If you can afford that then you can afford something else to carry your bike with.


To each his own usage, however, it really makes me sick of the car enthusiast who parks his exotic in a museum or living room and never puts any miles on it. There are plenty of specimens shipped directly from the factory to life in a museum for this to be done with modern cars.


----------



## iopturbo (Sep 3, 2004)

eshaun said:


> To each his own usage, however, it really makes me sick of the car enthusiast who parks his exotic in a museum or living room and never puts any miles on it. There are plenty of specimens shipped directly from the factory to life in a museum for this to be done with modern cars.


I'm not saying not drive, I have an scca race license, I'm just saying that is disrespectful to the car. Mercedes? put a rack on it. Limited production ferrari deserves better. yes they are 80's ugly but it is the only car to ever beat a Mclaren F1 during its time as a race car.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

iopturbo said:


> I am an exotic car broker so I deal with cars such as the f40(way better than the enzo POS) and am going to throw up. If you can afford that then you can afford something else to carry your bike with.


 I *LOVE* it when the "purists" get their panties in a wad about a bike rack on a friggin' car.

Someone get a bucket for this guy, he's going to blow!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

the point is it belongs to someone else, they can do with it as they please. Clearly they felt that they were purchasing a car, not a way of life or inherent quasi-religious appreciation for sports cars. Clearly all of you who *don't* own ferraris could teach these losers (who somehow have enough scratch to have a ferrari upon which to commit such a faux -pas) a thing or to about the right way to do things.


----------



## iopturbo (Sep 3, 2004)

Pete said:


> I *LOVE* it when the "purists" get their panties in a wad about a bike rack on a friggin' car.
> 
> Someone get a bucket for this guy, he's going to blow!


a twin turbo 911 is not a f40.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

iopturbo said:


> a twin turbo 911 is not a f40.


 ...and I never claimed it was.

Please pay attention.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

would take the 911...but with a hitch rack...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

iopturbo said:


> a twin turbo 911 is not a f40.


You ARE an exotic car dealer, no one else could make insightful observations like that!


----------



## eshaun (Jan 21, 2004)

nice 996 turbo, id like to trade the s4 up for one of those eventually...keep the exotic transport pics flowin'


----------



## Slack (Dec 30, 2003)

zedro said:


> bah, the F40 is 80's-ugly tho. And its not like you can really drive either car to its fullest potential on the road.


What he said!

I thought it was a ghetto'd out Pontiac Fiero.


----------



## LandonVega (Jul 14, 2004)

iopturbo said:


> a twin turbo 911 is not a f40.


 It would be awsome funny to run a key up that car right in front of your face


----------



## BillT (Dec 24, 2003)

Here's mine...its kinda like a 996 turbo - forced induction, boxer engine, awd - but that's about where the similarities stop.


----------



## MX304 (Aug 13, 2004)

I don't think that first car is a real F40 of any variety, too many things look wrong with it. That is probably one of those Pontiac Fiero re-body car kits.


----------



## eshaun (Jan 21, 2004)

Nice WRX, I was looking into a new one for a while, but I decided to look at the used market for a b5 s4 for the same price instead...awd +
















credit hamann7 of 6speed boards:



> "That car is the real deal, it was at the Concorso Italiano this year.
> 
> The car belongs to Amir Rosenbaum and I guarantee you this guy is more hardcore than almost anyone on this board. He took a 2nd place finish at the Virginia City Hill Climb, behind Steve Beddor's famous CTR2.
> 
> People like him do not need bling bling, nor do they even need to have their car washed. They own these cars for their intended purpose... hauling bikes and winning races!!"


----------



## lastminutebastrd (Jan 30, 2004)

Obviously not the most exotic.. but since Fiero was mentioned.. flame all you want, but it's as close as *I* can get to a Ferrari.


----------



## Slack (Dec 30, 2003)

lastminutebastrd said:


> Obviously not the most exotic.. but since Fiero was mentioned.. flame all you want, but it's as close as *I* can get to a Ferrari.


There's noting wrong with the Fiero; it's a great chick car. You are a chick, right


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

lastminutebastrd said:


> Obviously not the most exotic.. but since Fiero was mentioned.. flame all you want, but it's as close as *I* can get to a Ferrari.


i'll race you in my 323....


----------



## Mike627 (Jul 2, 2004)

zedro said:


> i'll race you in my 323....


this 323?


----------



## Slack (Dec 30, 2003)

Mike627 said:


> this 323?


Ohhhh, now you've done it. This thread just turned way south into .R E D N E C K territory.


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

*Enzo Killer... 3.2 second VW Golf*

... if I had a few extra bucks kicking around, this would replace the current wheels as the bike hauler...

http://www.webwombat.com.au/motoring/news_reports/vw-golf-R32-hpa.htm

More info here:

http://www.hpamotorsports.com/r32.htm


----------



## lastminutebastrd (Jan 30, 2004)

zedro said:


> i'll race you in my 323....


sure.. my Fiero's not quite stock..


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Non driver side exhaust*



lastminutebastrd said:


> Obviously not the most exotic.. but since Fiero was mentioned.. flame all you want, but it's as close as *I* can get to a Ferrari.


sure looks close to that front tire...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

eshaun said:


> Props to the man for using his car, hopefully he keeps it clean.


You'd think he'd have a better bike...geez...what a loser. 

I put some greezy frames in the back of my Mustang...but they were on towels if that's ok.


----------



## ... (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## Felpur (Jan 22, 2004)

some nice cars there for sure!..... My Bike is worth more then my car


----------



## ajw8899 (Jan 28, 2004)

... said:


>


Its funny because thats a Moots.


----------



## LandonVega (Jul 14, 2004)

Lets see him do that with a big bad DH bike. Acualy i dont think that would be much harder, ill go sit in the corner now.


----------



## MX304 (Aug 13, 2004)

Sorry to hijack the thread but that is a good looking Fiero. What internal mods do you have?


----------



## lastminutebastrd (Jan 30, 2004)

MX304 said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread but that is a good looking Fiero. What internal mods do you have?


Thanks man. As for mods.. Quad 4 HO from a '93 grand am, lowered, coil-overs in rear, added rear sway bar, full poly, 17/18" wheels, leather seats, paint.. few other things. Getting bored with the 4 cylinder and thinking about swapping in either a 3.4l DOHC v6, 3.8l s/c, or a 350 when time and money allow.


----------



## Manic (Feb 18, 2004)

iopturbo said:


> I am an exotic car broker so I deal with cars such as the f40(way better than the enzo POS) and am going to throw up. If you can afford that then you can afford something else to carry your bike with.


well, you keep the f40 and give me the f60 then...

i do agree with you, he/she should buy a 2nd vehicle just for the bike...
makes me wonder how much that bike co$t??? know its more than my own car..


----------



## wildman (Aug 21, 2004)

*i prefer an f "JAY" 40*

how do you insert a picture?


----------



## wildman (Aug 21, 2004)

*i prefer an f "JAY" 40*

Toyota FJ40


----------



## RM7 (May 6, 2004)

Manic said:


> well, you keep the f40 and give me the f60 then...
> 
> i do agree with you, he/she should buy a 2nd vehicle just for the bike...
> makes me wonder how much that bike co$t??? know its more than my own car..


whats an F60? I am aware of the F50.


----------



## dhracer1067 (Jan 13, 2004)

i think its the enzo. but i dont really have a clue.


----------



## Manic (Feb 18, 2004)

dhracer1067 said:


> i think its the enzo. but i dont really have a clue.


yeah, the f60 is the enzo


----------



## eshaun (Jan 21, 2004)

wow...almost 3yrs to the date since ive logged in here as I was just looking for this photo of the f40 with the bike rack. How about an updated pic of the track toy and the trail bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## xterrain (May 6, 2008)

WTF does this have to do with Freeride/Downhill. Pick another forum to start up a trash talking session among car enthusiasts.


----------



## eshaun (Jan 21, 2004)

xterrain said:


> WTF does this have to do with Freeride/Downhill. Pick another forum to start up a trash talking session among car enthusiasts.


and this attitude is primarily the reason I stopped posting here long ago, glad to see things havnt changed...this thread is 3yrs old bro, chill...perhaps a mod can move this thread somewhere more appropriate such as general chat or OT as this is the only section my friends followed back then...


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Manic said:


> yeah, the f60 is the enzo


I thought the Ferrari Enzo is the Ferrari Enzo? and we all know the Ferrari Enzo is hideous even if it is faster than the F40..


----------



## 69nites (Aug 20, 2008)

captain spaulding said:


> I thought the Ferrari Enzo is the Ferrari Enzo? and we all know the Ferrari Enzo is hideous even if it is faster than the F40..


there's more to a car than how fast it is. The F40 was the last Ferrari produced under Enzo's mentality of "a race car you can drive on the street". If someone were to aspire to own a Ferrari the F40 is the one to have.

The F60 even with it's modern technology is a watered down POS.

That said if he was careful with install and bought a good rack it will do no damage to the F40 anyway. And even if he did scuff the paint it's not like Ferrari red isn't readily available to fix it .


----------



## supercub (May 5, 2008)

M3's aren't exotic, theres a million of em in the DC area....
I think a nice rust free Fiero thats hasn't engulfed itself in a fireball is more exotic.
I'd rather drive the M3 though.

My bike is worth more than my Motorcycle and car put together.


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

*not mine*

but


----------



## Marzocchi Tech Department (Mar 31, 2008)

It's not exotic but it sure is fun to drive....until rubber side goes up. Now I have the lil black beauty!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Marzocchi Tech Department said:


> It's not exotic but it sure is fun to drive....until rubber side goes up. Now I have the lil black beauty!


hopefully the bikes were not in the back Tom......I never let you be the shuttle driver


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

Marzocchi Tech Department said:


> It's not exotic but it sure is fun to drive....until rubber side goes up. Now I have the lil black beauty!


LMAO! Im quite interested on how you managed to do that. Feel like telling the story?

Back at the exotic topic, the first pic of the F40 is probably photoshopped. There is no way anyone in their right mind would do that to such a car. 
Also, the Enzo definately is not an ugly car. It is a beautiful automobile. Then when you hear that V12, it is sex. My neighbor has one, but he never brings it out. It has some 180or so miles on it.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Saw a douchebag revving his E46 M3 at Sea Otter. Was a beautiful car. Red, super low to the ground, nice wheel.

Had some POS Specialized FSR (I'd guess from 1999? 2000?) on the top.

Obviously spent all of his time on his car and not his bike.


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

My nice rides:


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

FLOCK CARS MAN! I don't care what it looks like as long as it gets me from point A to point B in one piece.. it could be pink with real flowers growing on the sides WHAT-FLOCKIN'-EVAR!


----------



## eshaun (Jan 21, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Saw a douchebag revving his E46 M3 at Sea Otter. Was a beautiful car. Red, super low to the ground, nice wheel.
> 
> Had some POS Specialized FSR (I'd guess from 1999? 2000?) on the top.
> 
> Obviously spent all of his time on his car and not his bike.


ya sad to see ppl acting immature these days as theres a time and place for everything, but it comes with the territory...perhaps he was sharing one of his hobbies with some fellow M car enthusisasts, who knows...the event was held at laguna seca afterall and one of my car buddies who coaches for skip barber was giving hotlaps earlier in the week to some lucky early arriving sea otter race participants 



joshed said:


> My nice rides:


sweet rides bro, glad to see this thread developing in a positive direction for folks who are into racing sports cars and dh/fr bikes :thumbsup:

Sorry to see that sweet truck upside down...that's hard to do!

Btw...the f40 pic is not photoshopped...this guy is very serious about driving  If you want to look at it buy a poster...


----------



## RaindogT (Oct 2, 2005)

Ferrari;

Aside from the race program, they are really not much more than a clothing/hat company that happens to sell cars....

My .02


----------



## Marzocchi Tech Department (Mar 31, 2008)

*It goes like this...*



specializedbeta18 said:


> LMAO! Im quite interested on how you managed to do that. Feel like telling the story?
> 
> Back at the exotic topic, the first pic of the F40 is probably photoshopped. There is no way anyone in their right mind would do that to such a car.
> Also, the Enzo definately is not an ugly car. It is a beautiful automobile. Then when you hear that V12, it is sex. My neighbor has one, but he never brings it out. It has some 180or so miles on it.


I was going out for a afternoon prerun session on a 20 mile fireroad about 30 miles from my house. As I got going I was having a tough time deciding on 2x or 4x. I went with 2x just to keep it interesting. Well not more than 5 minutes later I was going about 35mph and it was pretty steep downhill entering this turn (where the photo was taken from), I down shifted, tapped the brake to brake it loose. I missed the mark by maybe 3 feet and clipped the inside (downhill) berm. It grabbed the front of the truck and turned it almost 90 degrees to the road, If I was in 4x I could have steered with it and pulled it back around but all I could do since I was in 2x was wait...well, the drivers rear hit a rut, grabbed and flipped right to how you see it. I was freaked! I ended up having to run back out to the road, about 3 miles, and flagged down a car to drive me to the nearest town. The next day I had a freind flip me over. It started no problem other than some smoke from all the oil flowing up into the head. I then proceeded to kick the winshield out of it and drove it 30 miles to my house. I had my fingers crossed the whole way. Johnny Law would have loved pulling me over....but I lucked out and got home clean. 
The next few days I pulled all my suspension and aftermarket motor parts off and put it back to stock....thenI called the insurance company. They totaled it. 
Now this is the funny part, That truck was a 06, crew cab, automatic. My new truck is an 05 extra cab and it's a stick. So when I got the new truck insured I got a $800.00 decrease on my rates. How bout that for a bad driver discount??

Here's another photoafter we finally got it flipped over. It got hammered getting it back on the wheels!!


----------



## mobile chernobyl (Apr 12, 2006)

Ahh I'll contribute.

The exotic 450HP Twin Turbo charged (17 exhuast pipes) RB26DETT engine swapped AWD driveline swapped from a CRV 1993 Del Sol *Si*. 0-60 in 3 city blocks while racing Supra's with angles painted on their hoods.

The Bike rack is a custom manufactured unit from THULE (that's a MAJOR NAME BRAND!!) out of 1.5X3" 6061 box channel aluminum with an airbrushed finish to mimic Douglas Fir 2X4's, and some plywood. It cost like over a thousand dollars, but that's chump change ya know mayneeee and having a THULE roof rack is sooo worth it when I drive down RODEO drive and pick up the mega super plumper hotties that only my del sol with the custom 1500Lb front right kyb coilover I got from ebay can support.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

At this point the only thing this thread needs is a shot of a Veyron with a Huffy on the roof. 



Marzocchi Tech Department said:


> It's not exotic but it sure is fun to drive....until rubber side goes up. Now I have the lil black beauty!


I know this was probably a rough time for you, ( I would've loved to have that truck. I'm hoping to have one at some point...) but the shot of you giving the thumbs down made me laugh. I got my chuckle of the day... It must have been fun driving it back with the roof 10 inches lower.


----------



## pillete (Apr 30, 2006)

Marzocchi Tech Department said:


> I was going out for a afternoon prerun session on a 20 mile fireroad about 30 miles from my house. As I got going I was having a tough time deciding on 2x or 4x. I went with 2x just to keep it interesting. Well not more than 5 minutes later I was going about 35mph and it was pretty steep downhill entering this turn (where the photo was taken from), I down shifted, tapped the brake to brake it loose. I missed the mark by maybe 3 feet and clipped the inside (downhill) berm. It grabbed the front of the truck and turned it almost 90 degrees to the road, If I was in 4x I could have steered with it and pulled it back around but all I could do since I was in 2x was wait...well, the drivers rear hit a rut, grabbed and flipped right to how you see it. I was freaked! I ended up having to run back out to the road, about 3 miles, and flagged down a car to drive me to the nearest town. The next day I had a freind flip me over. It started no problem other than some smoke from all the oil flowing up into the head. I then proceeded to kick the winshield out of it and drove it 30 miles to my house. I had my fingers crossed the whole way. Johnny Law would have loved pulling me over....but I lucked out and got home clean.
> The next few days I pulled all my suspension and aftermarket motor parts off and put it back to stock....thenI called the insurance company. They totaled it.
> Now this is the funny part, That truck was a 06, crew cab, automatic. My new truck is an 05 extra cab and it's a stick. So when I got the new truck insured I got a $800.00 decrease on my rates. How bout that for a bad driver discount??
> 
> Here's another photoafter we finally got it flipped over. It got hammered getting it back on the wheels!!


Shame on you! for doing that to such a beautiful truck....:nono:

But, I am glad that you came out of it unhurt, and it work out for you with the insurance :thumbsup:


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

wtf


----------



## supercub (May 5, 2008)

That lift kit probably does alot to enhance that toy's handling on loose terrain.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Marzocchi Tech Department said:


> I was going out for a afternoon prerun session on a 20 mile fireroad about 30 miles from my house. As I got going I was having a tough time deciding on 2x or 4x. I went with 2x just to keep it interesting. Well not more than 5 minutes later I was going about 35mph and it was pretty steep downhill entering this turn (where the photo was taken from), I down shifted, tapped the brake to brake it loose. I missed the mark by maybe 3 feet and clipped the inside (downhill) berm. It grabbed the front of the truck and turned it almost 90 degrees to the road, If I was in 4x I could have steered with it and pulled it back around but all I could do since I was in 2x was wait...well, the drivers rear hit a rut, grabbed and flipped right to how you see it. I was freaked! I ended up having to run back out to the road, about 3 miles, and flagged down a car to drive me to the nearest town. The next day I had a freind flip me over. It started no problem other than some smoke from all the oil flowing up into the head. I then proceeded to kick the winshield out of it and drove it 30 miles to my house. I had my fingers crossed the whole way. Johnny Law would have loved pulling me over....but I lucked out and got home clean.
> The next few days I pulled all my suspension and aftermarket motor parts off and put it back to stock....thenI called the insurance company. They totaled it.
> Now this is the funny part, That truck was a 06, crew cab, automatic. My new truck is an 05 extra cab and it's a stick. So when I got the new truck insured I got a $800.00 decrease on my rates. How bout that for a bad driver discount??
> 
> Here's another photoafter we finally got it flipped over. It got hammered getting it back on the wheels!!


sorry to here, but too funny Tom


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

The aristocratic athlete.


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

This thread is deffo worth a look!

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=359270

for some of this


----------



## XxTHExAGENTxX (Jun 22, 2007)

Karve said:


> This thread is deffo worth a look!
> 
> https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=359270
> 
> for some of this


WOW.... that might take the cake


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

heres my pos.


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

mobile chernobyl said:


> Ahh I'll contribute.
> 
> The exotic 450HP Twin Turbo charged (17 exhuast pipes) RB26DETT engine swapped AWD driveline swapped from a CRV 1993 Del Sol *Si*. 0-60 in 3 city blocks while racing Supra's with angles painted on their hoods.
> 
> The Bike rack is a custom manufactured unit from THULE (that's a MAJOR NAME BRAND!!) out of 1.5X3" 6061 box channel aluminum with an airbrushed finish to mimic Douglas Fir 2X4's, and some plywood. It cost like over a thousand dollars, but that's chump change ya know mayneeee and having a THULE roof rack is sooo worth it when I drive down RODEO drive and pick up the mega super plumper hotties that only my del sol with the custom 1500Lb front right kyb coilover I got from ebay can support.


Haha. Dude that **** works i've seen it in action! I'd pay top dollar for one...


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

69nites said:


> there's more to a car than how fast it is. The F40 was the last Ferrari produced under Enzo's mentality of "a race car you can drive on the street". If someone were to aspire to own a Ferrari the F40 is the one to have.
> 
> The F60 even with it's modern technology is a watered down POS.
> 
> That said if he was careful with install and bought a good rack it will do no damage to the F40 anyway. And even if he did scuff the paint it's not like Ferrari red isn't readily available to fix it .


oh no question I'd rather have F40 than an enzo regardless of what is faster around the track.. something about a high-revving Twin-Turbo 2.9L V8 with no electronic interference in the right part of a car(the middle) that doesn't look like an airplane(Enzo)..


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

best way to ruin a carbon wheelset....


----------



## highrevkev (Oct 31, 2005)

Luigiugueto said:


> best way to ruin a carbon wheelset....


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL! The heat from the exhaust probably turned them into ruffles potato chips!


----------



## BH1 (Oct 1, 2006)

Luigiugueto said:


>


If this guy can afford a Lambo, he can afford a pick-up truck. To become successful enough to afford that car takes a certain amount of intelligence not displayed in this pic...

Unless of course it's all a front and he lives in a crappy 1 bedroom apartment and every penny he makes goes to his lease on the car. Now that I think of it, This pic looks like it could be somewhere in Los Angeles so this theory is totally feasible...


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Nah, no itelligence required.

Lottery...

m


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

mykel said:


> Nah, no itelligence required.
> 
> Lottery...
> 
> m


or he inheritted the money :madman:


----------



## S_Huitt (Jun 23, 2007)

joshed said:


> My nice rides:


Nice rides man. I have a '93 Raddo myself. I use a trunk rack though.:thumbsup:


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

dam some nice and some very hoopty rides.... my road and DH bike cost more then all 4 of the cars ive ever owned put together hahaha


----------



## cbr6fs (Apr 1, 2008)

It's amazing how folks disregard money.

I know a guy who has a Mercedes/Mclaren SLR.
He regularly leaves it parked at the airport when he flys anywhere.

I gave him a bollocking because he was ramming suitcases into the boot.










By the time you've done paying taxes it's pretty much a 1 million euro car and he leaves it parked up while he's away.
Personally if my old car is parked anywhere dodgy i'm a bag of nerves, but it just don't bother some folks with that much money.


----------

